
I Had Sex with an Investor and I Am Sorry - zonotope
https://medium.com/@bethebutterfly/i-had-sex-with-an-investor-i-am-sorry-7384bbffc937
======
Mz
_I knew being hot got me in the door and after that I had to make that work
for me._

The timing of this is incredible. I am being trashed elsewhere for commenting
on implied sex and being called a misogynist, etc. and here is this woman
admitting that implied sex is exactly how she opened doors.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14715003](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14715003)

